# Omak Suicide Race



## SmallTownGypsy

Sorry if this has been discussed before, but I firmly believe the Omak Suicide Race should be banned. There is a group on FB that we are trying to revive. Please join to show support for banning the murder and injury purposely put upon the horses.
At night, when they can't see well, horses are galloped across a 120 ft length before plunging down a 62*, 220ft path, that narrows and ends in a river. For the horses that don't go tumbling head over feet to the bottom, don't crash into each other, don't drown, and manage to move after having their joints so badly concussed, they then have to swim across the river and gallop up another hill before finally reaching the finish.
The defense of the supporters is that it is tradition and that only 20 or so horses have died over an 80 year time period. But that is only the horses that died at the race. Many sustain injuries that cause them to become useless and we all know what becomes of useless horses, especially when owned by people so cruel as to use them for that in the first place. They also say it was a rite of passage for the Indians of that area, but that is not true and the local tribe there pulled their support of the race. However, the organizers offered them money and land and suddenly they were supportive again. "Support" that is bought obviously is not considering the welfare of the animals.
Here is the link to the FB page: http://www.facebook.com/groups/7627504994/

Here is the HSUS video:





Btw, if you support it, please be civil in your argument for the race. Thank you.


----------



## churumbeque

This is when I hope people die and get maimed. IDIOTS


----------



## equiniphile

My God, that took my breath away. How awful.


----------



## SmallTownGypsy

I just don't know what to do about it.


----------



## bsms

I have no interest in riding in it, but I've seen pictures of cavalry mounts doing similar stuff for training.
_"NOTE: This is  a photograph of a descent known as the descent of Mombrone. This descent was done more as a test of nerve than anything else, and in pre-war days every officer had to go down it before he left the School; but accidents were not unknown and occasionally rather serious, and the practice has rather died out since the war.  Mombrone is an old ruined castle about 3 miles from Pinerolo, and the descent is made from what was once a window about 20 feet from the ground, but earth is piled up a little at the bottom and now the drop is only about 15 feet."_​
http://www.lrgaf.org/military/cavalry-italian.htm


----------



## wyominggrandma

I think this race is horrible.. However, if you have ever watched the Grand National or any steeplechase races,horses are maimed and killed during those races also.

BUT, I will never ever support anything HSUS or PETA supports. Those are two organizations that go hand in hand to eventually do away with animal ownership of any kind.
We all know about PETA,but lots of folks do not know that HSUS keeps all the money donated to them for salaries and ads, but do not have ONE, not ONE shelter or humane society in the country, nor do they support any.


----------



## tbstorm

I couldn't watch the whole video it made me sick. I am at a loss for words, people never stop shocking me.


----------



## Lunavi

I agree TB, it made my stomach turn seeing those horses tumbling down the hill. I can't believe anyone would do this to themselves let alone their horses.


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians

Another load of BS perpetuated by HSUS. Regardless of whether I agree or disagree with the race, if HSUS has anything to do with the publicity it's guaranteed to be slanted if not a blatant lie, therefore I won't support anything to do with the race for or against it.


----------



## Saddlebag

A modern day version would be to jump on a buffalo robe being pulled at 45 mph by a truck on the other side. Now there'd be a test of their mettle.


----------



## waresbear

There was a race like that in Williams Lake BC for the famous stampede with a steeper hill than that, it has been banned for decades, same results as that video. Every now & again, you will hear old timers talk of how exciting is was, yeah, right.


----------



## wyominggrandma

They have a hide race at the local fair... Its pretty fun to watch and most don't last the length of the arena. 
Would be interesting to see them try riding down hills on a hide on a modern day version, NOW that I would watch...


----------



## Roperchick

Thats just wrong. but im not gonna comment on anything with HSUS or PETA. i really do not trust anything they try to promote or protest or whatever theyre going for.
you cant fix all the idiots in the world


----------



## tinyliny

I think this race started as an Indian tradition. At least, a lot of the competitors are Indians.


----------



## MacabreMikolaj

I fail to see how this is any different then horses that die doing any other discipline. Accidents happen. I'm pretty sure cross country and steeplechase have more then 20 deaths in 80 years.

Is anyone aware that any horses entered in the race must pass THREE tests to ensure they can handle the rigorous race? Kind of amusing how HSUS and PETA won't mention those facts. 

Horses get injured every single day in every single discipline under the sun that can be life altering or ending. Don't go after one dangerous sport unless you're willing to go after the next. 

EDIT:





Amazing how tame it looks when it all goes correctly. I can think of MUCH more "acceptable" dangerous things we make horses do.


----------



## PintoTess

This is disgusting. A race MEANT to kill horses hence the name "Suicide race" Just to see what horse comes out of it alive? No way, not me. 
I am in tears watching this.


----------



## KissTheRing

I've seen people do more stupid stuff than this- 

and like other posters I won't support HSUS or PETA
srry


----------



## whiskeynoo

MacabreMikolaj said:


> I fail to see how this is any different then horses that die doing any other discipline. Accidents happen. I'm pretty sure cross country and steeplechase have more then 20 deaths in 80 years.
> 
> Is anyone aware that any horses entered in the race must pass THREE tests to ensure they can handle the rigorous race? Kind of amusing how HSUS and PETA won't mention those facts.
> 
> Horses get injured every single day in every single discipline under the sun that can be life altering or ending. Don't go after one dangerous sport unless you're willing to go after the next.
> 
> EDIT:
> Suicide Race Final 2011 - YouTube
> 
> Amazing how tame it looks when it all goes correctly. I can think of MUCH more "acceptable" dangerous things we make horses do.


Did anyone notice the guy at about 50 seconds in, i must admit i had a wee giggle at the guy. he really wants to win! 
on another note i completely agree with you MacabreMikolaj.


----------



## SmallTownGypsy

I will in no way ever say that it is acceptable to hurl your horse down such a path. There is no test that can insure that these horses will not run into each other causing falls or just lose their balance causing numerous injuries to both people and horses. There are acceptable things that have potential for injury, but there is a difference between the doing something that has the "POTENTIAL" for injury and playing russian roulette, where injury is certain, it's just a matter of who gets the bullet.


----------



## MacabreMikolaj

You mean like cross country? Or steeple chase? Or barrel racing? It's never a matter of IF a horse gets hurt, it's always WHEN. A quick review of YouTube will show just how many videos there are of spectacular crashes and injuries when you ask a horse to leap 4'0" solid wood fences, or charge into a 360 degree turn full tilt. There are very very few disciplines we do with horses where the risk is absolutely minimal - Dressage comes to mind, perhaps some Western Pleasure. 

Most national show jumping courses have banks just as steep as this hill, albeit shorter. Granted the horses typically have to slide down a bank and then immediately leap a 4'0" or taller fence at the base. I've seen multiple injuries from horses not managing the bank properly and leaping out into the air halfway down.




























Maybe we should start campaigning against the Hickstead Bank...

I can understand where you're coming from, but the hill is NOT the problem. Perhaps some over crowding occurs and that should be dealt with, but I don't understand how running down a hill is somehow significantly more dangerous then cross country, show jumping, barrel racing, steeple chasing, etc. Hundreds more horses get hurt in those disciplines and even die every year.


----------



## SmallTownGypsy

True that many more get hurt or die, but those are events that happen all the time every day somewhere in the world. This event happens once a year. Statistics are low when an event is only annual rather than weekly. I imagine if they ran the event every week, they'd soon run out of horses.


----------



## DRichmond

I think a good personal way for an individual to address the suicide race is to ask themselves if they would enter their own horse and person, and find their answer as it suits them. I personally would not, nor would I support it. 

As for HSUS and their tactics, nothing is new under the Sun. Nathan Winograd, an attorney and genuine animal welfare advocate, has a highly informative and factual blog if anyone is interested in his findings about HSUS, etc: 

Blog : Nathan J Winograd


----------



## COWCHICK77

Their are risks in any equestrian sport. 
It always seems to me that the people who know the least, object the most.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## DRichmond

While I agree there are inherent risks in most equestrian events, we can also generalize that there are inherent risks in just about anything in life. As for your latter comment, I think those who care the least, object the most to documented evidence as well as independent professional opinions and eyewitness testimony, and that any equestrian event which puts profits before the well being and safety of an animal is abuse and exploitation of an animal. That is my opinion.


----------



## MacabreMikolaj

I wouldn't send my own horse for slaughter, doesn't mean I don't agree with it.


----------



## SmallTownGypsy

MacabreMikolaj said:


> I wouldn't send my own horse for slaughter, doesn't mean I don't agree with it.


Just so I understand...you agree with horse slaughter?
I have no intention of getting into a debate on horse slaughter, but the answer to that question says everything. Those who have no interest in animal welfare will of course see nothing wrong with the suicide race. Perhaps I am on the wrong forum.


----------



## whiskeynoo

The answer to that question says nothing, i'm pretty sure quite a few people on this forum agree with horse slaughter, yet that doesn't mean they do not care for the welfare of animals.
Like what has been mentioned previously, there are accidents and deaths in all fields of equine sports, even in non sporting events there are accidents and deaths, saying the race shouldn't take place because of the accidents is like condemning all other equine sports.


----------



## EvilHorseOfDoom

SmallTownGypsy said:


> Just so I understand...you agree with horse slaughter?
> I have no intention of getting into a debate on horse slaughter, but the answer to that question says everything. Those who have no interest in animal welfare will of course see nothing wrong with the suicide race. Perhaps I am on the wrong forum.


I don't think you can claim that someone who isn't against slaughterhouses has no interest in animal welfare. I've seen too many terribly neglected, starving horses in horrible paddocks to know there are many worse things than a _regulated, monitored _abbatoir. Such as, being trucked en-masse across a border to unregulated slaughterhouses. I respect your stance, but IMHO it is a more complex issue than that.


----------



## SmallTownGypsy

Well, then we will have to agree to disagree.
Nothing I say will make you believe that the Omak Suicide Race should be stopped and nothing you say will make me believe that horse slaughter is something to be supported and applauded. 
I knew that such thoughts existed, but I never believed to find them here, on a forum that supports the love of horses. Every day I lose a little more faith in humanity. Oh, well. I have to believe that kindness and love will overcome atrocity. I shall take my thoughts on this subject to a different venue.


----------



## Allison Finch

There is a HUGE difference between the cavalry example BSMS showed and the people riding banks like the hickstead bank.

Firstly, they do no hurl their horses down them at top speed. Their descent is slow and very deliberate. Macabre, have you ever watched the Hickstead bank ridden? yes, horses sometimes fall, but the speeds and forward momentum are minimal and few bad injuries occur. Even this extremely aggressive rider rode the bank carefully

http://www.dailymotion.com/video/xj...darco-in-the-2011-hickstead-speed-derby_sport

Secondly, these horses are doing these things ALONE. There is no chance of being pounded by other horses who are also being thrown down this hill.

Thirdly, these is just not the same wanton disregard for the health and safety of the horse.

This race is a sad example of just how much some people can forget about their horses health...all for money and ego.


----------



## Speed Racer

SmallTownGypsy said:


> Every day I lose a little more faith in humanity.


You and me both, but probably not for the same reasons. :?

When people refuse to see the LOGIC of something and would rather wring their hands, clutch their pearls and cry crocodile tears, yet offer no actual, practical, _workable_ solution to the issue, then my faith in the intelligence of my species dips yet even lower.

Logic_ not _emotion will win me over. You have to give me intelligent,_ reasonable_ arguments for why something shouldn't be allowed, and for the love of all that's holy DO NOT make it the responsibility of some ethereal 'others' to make things happen. What is YOUR solution? What are YOU going to do to make it happen? 

If you can't give me actual, concrete answers for what YOU plan to do then stop with all the, 'I'm _obviously_ the only one who really loves animals, and you people make me sick' blathering.


----------



## goingnowhere1

Call me cruel, but I want to whip all of those cruel people as they run full blast down that hill, through the water,and into the arena. Just like they dare do to the horses.


----------



## SunnyMeadeFarm

Disgusting. 
Where is this held? is it the US, the announcer sounded it. That doesn't make sense why it would be allowed if it was the US.
I think every entrant should be charged for animal abuse and be banned for owning another animal.


----------

